# Marlin 22LR not ejecting



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

i have a older marlin semi auto tube feed and every time i shot it it gets jammed up i cleand the hell out of it and it still jams up any ideas????


----------



## crappie fanatic (Aug 6, 2004)

I have one that did that also.it was the recoil spring.got one from marlin for about 3 dollars.it is easy to take apart and replace


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

what kind of amo you running through it the wincheters jam up my 22 every 5 shots


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

fishingful said:


> what kind of amo you running through it the wincheters jam up my 22 every 5 shots


 just the cheap thunderbolts from dicks


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

sometimes when i shoot cheep stuff their isent enough poweder to eject the spent cartrige and i get a stove pipe jam


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd try a different ammo first. It can make a huge difference. 
Thunderbolts are about the dirtiest burning ammo you can use.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup, try different ammo. My Ruger 10/22 acted up too.
I actually found the CCI hollow points work really good.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

avoid Rem Thunderbolts, Rem Golden Bullets, and Winchester Wildcats. If you must shoot cheap ammo, Federal Champion (load #510) works best for me.
A steady diet of CCI ammo would be what I suggest.
CCI will also most likely improve your accuracy. Here is a 5 shot group using CCI standard velocity and a $20 Marlin (Glenfield) 70 (same action as your rifle)


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Those Marlin actions (Glenfields included) dont tolerate dirty ammo very well. I have a Glenfield 75 (carbine version of the mod 70 and marlin model 60) and as long as I use CCI mini mag hp or a decent standard velocity or target ammo, it shoots 500-1000 rounds between cleanings/malfunctions. If i use cheap ammo, like the Win Wildcats or thunderbolts i might get 50 rounds before it jams. Just the nature of those beasts. Same with my Win model 190 though it tolerates it a little better, maybe getting 100 rounds of cheap stuff before jamming. But as long as I use good ammo, a quick chamber and barrel clean every 500-1000 keeps em thumpin'.

Huntinbull


----------

